# Eura Mobil additional cab heating



## Chudders

As some on here will know about 3 weeks ago I took delivery of a Euramobil Integra 810 HS. During this cold weather when out driving I have used the E M additional cab heating with the 2 switches alongside the passenger seat.
It seemed extremely efficient and worked before the engine water temperature rose very far to work the standard Fiat heating. My querie is does anyone know where the heat for this comes from, is it the engine cooling system or possibly some sort of heat exchanger on the exhaust. 
Any ideas anyone. It,s too cold to go out and crawl around to try and see at the moment so I am taking this easier option.
Happy new year to you all

Regards, Dave


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Dave,

typically a heat exchanger is used from the engine cooling system. The one you refer to i.e. cab heater it uses the engine cooling system water into a radiator with a fan that blows the air through it. As you say it is very efficient. If you have the Alde heating system then it heats up the radiators and warms the whole MH

Hope this helps


----------



## DABurleigh

Not only do you not have to get cold looking, you also needn't show you don't know!  An MHF search shows:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-213818.html#213818

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for the replies and the info. Didn,t think of doing a search, must be hung over from last night. Thanks for the link
Regards, Dave


----------



## Pard

Took the opportunity of the thaw to take the van out for a warm-up run and try the supplementary heating. Have followed the threads (both this one and the link provided by Dave Burleigh). The two switches on my Integra 636 LS (Merc base) don't seem to have the required effect - i.e. no heat, no fan. Cab heater works fine. Is there another switch somewhere I'm missing? A plate on the driver's seat suggests there is an Eberspacher Hydronic heater, and a mysterious metal 'bottle' and additional piping and vents [like that for the blown air system] in the dinette underseat compartment [behind the front passenger] looks as if it is part of a suppl heater system. Help!

Terry


----------



## Chudders

I have found that for the fans to work not only does the ignition need to be on but also the habitation electric (Possibly even the ligting switch not sure).
Works really well, went for a drive in the cold the other day and the combination of the conventional Fiat cab heater and the supplementry EM heating made the cab too hot, had to turn one down.
Dave


----------



## Pard

Hi Dave

Thanks yet again! I'm pretty sure I had the habitation electrics switch on, but probably not the lights. So I'll give that a try - will have to await the weather tomorrow to see what it's like!

Incidentally, the manual for mine makes mention too of being able to use the Truma gas heating while travelling. There is no indication that mine has ever been set up for that - no Secumotion regulator system, for instance. Is your 810? Is there any point with the supplementary diesel heating available anyway?

I'm just a bit confused by all the possible facilities and I thought I knew motorhomes quite well! Having an interesting time learning, though.

Terry


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

Excuse my silly question (as a Hymer owner) but this isn't an Eberspacher auxiliary heater is it?

That would certainly heat up a lot quicker than the van's engine heat.

P&L


----------



## DiscoDave

where might one aquire such an item? Is it designed to fit in a particular model of motorhome or is it just an auxiliary heater matrix with a fan?


----------



## Chudders

Hi Pard, yes I think you definately need the secumotion regulator to be able to use the heating whislt driving even though the heater itself says it can be used. Some don,t even then think it,s safe to drive with the gas on. Got to say I certainly don,t need it. Certainly no point in additional diesel heating this works so well. 
P&L. No its not an Eberspacher heater. It just works off the engine through some sort of matrix although I am not quite sure where or how. I assume and others on here tell me its from the engine coolant. I did wonder if it worked from a heat exchanger on the exhaust cause it certainly heats up faster than the engine heater.
DiscoDave, I don,t know if a similar system can be bought as an aftermarket item. The Euramobil is fairly new to me and I,m learning about it. 
Regards all, Dave


----------



## Pard

More thanks owed to Chudders! Have run the engine for a while (stationary) with the habitation lighting power on, and sure enough the heater works. Not sure how long it will take to heat fully, but I'm reassured that it will do the job. So no more concerns about the en route heating. I'm looking forward to the chance to use it all in earnest!

Terry


----------

